# air diffusor and bloat



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

I was at the LFS today and the guy said that air bubbles can cause bloat on tropheus, he said all those bubbles get in their stomach and gets them sick. he also said that is why floating pellet food is no good, they need sinking food
has anyone heard about this problem?
i just got some tropheus and the tank is running on an eheim air diffusor


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't come across anything to suggest that bubbles can cause bloat. Sounds unlikely.


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

the reason why i'm asking is because I was frustrated at my new ilangis that I got. they are always at the bottom sifting through the sand looking for food. well 75% of the tank is rarely used because their at the bottom. so I was considering buying some floating pellets to encourage the fish to come to the top. I spoke to a guy on the phone from Dainichi, he said tropheus don't like floating pellet food. he also said its not good and unnatural to come to the top to feed and the extra air in their stomach is uncomforttable for their digestive tracts.
well this got me thin king about the air diffusor, i took the advice from fmueller, since he uses one...i like the idea , but now i'm concerned

Mr. moderator maybe this post should be moved to another spot , I want some more input
thank you


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I would agree regarding not using a floating pellet. Some fish instinctively avoid the water surface due to predators, etc. Eating from the surface isn't their natural behavior.
However, I think they're well able to deal with additional air within the tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I find that once fish start breeding they use the whole tank more than they do initially. I never heard of bubbles causing bloat either. Are you sure he did not say "float". I think that can affect other fish like frontosa, but IDK anything about the condition or whether it's valid or what causes it.


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

do fish swallow air or air bubbles?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Not usually, no. As DJ mentioned, frontosa are susceptible to something called 'float' where they sometimes take in air while surface feeding (not their natural feeding method).


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

marius432 said:


> I was at the LFS today and the guy said that air bubbles can cause bloat on tropheus, he said all those bubbles get in their stomach and gets them sick. he also said that is why floating pellet food is no good, they need sinking food
> has anyone heard about this problem?
> i just got some tropheus and the tank is running on an eheim air diffusor


2+2=5 :lol: But yep Troph do like sinking food. Not I think because they need it but because most floating pellets are rubbish.
Bloat is a disease mainly caursed by stress and poor conditions and a pathogen. Good airation is more likely to be a cure than a problem in Tropheus.

LFS guys don't you just love em. :wink:

All the best James


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

thank you everyone for your responses. I am no longer concerned about air bubbles


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

> Mr. moderator maybe this post should be moved to another spot , I want some more input
> thank you


That's Ms. Moderator to you... 

And this is a good discussion for this folder. Instead of floating food, how about building up your aquascaping so that it rises higher in the water column? Having structure up high will help bring fish off the bottom.


----------



## SikkAquariums (Aug 14, 2012)

I have noticed "floating poop" aka air in the tract, but have not noticed any problems from this in my 100gal.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

As a diy'er, my first attempts almost invariably become mock-ups. Micro bubbles, sans nano size ones, have never seem to create problematic conditions for me.


----------



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

iwade4fish said:


> As a diy'er, my first attempts almost invariably become mock-ups. Micro bubbles, sans nano size ones, have never seem to create problematic conditions for me.


I have no idea what your talking about?????????? :-?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Translation: air bubbles are not a problem.


----------

